# New iPod in stock somewhere?



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone have been to the Apple store or any other Apple reseller?

I'm wondering if someone has the new nano in stock.


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

The Apple online store list shipping in 1-3 business days. My guess it that they will start appearing in stores here in Canada early next week.

We seem to always be a little behind the US. That is why I ordered my iPod touch online.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Sdd said:


> We seem to always be a little behind the US. That is why I ordered my iPod touch online.


My order is also in the cart  How wonderful will that 16 gig touch be! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sdd (Sep 6, 2007)

meall said:


> My order is also in the cart  How wonderful will that 16 gig touch be! Can't wait to see it!



I just ordered the 8GB one. My reasoning is why spend the extra $100 when the iPhone (hopefully) will be released in Canada. Then I can buy the top of the line one when it arrives.

I don't really carry that much music with me anyway. I bought it mostly for Safari.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Sdd said:


> I just ordered the 8GB one. My reasoning is why spend the extra $100 when the iPhone (hopefully) will be released in Canada. Then I can buy the top of the line one when it arrives.
> 
> I don't really carry that much music with me anyway. I bought it mostly for Safari.


In my case, I have no intention of going the iPhone way. I live in a PQ small eastern town, where cell phone may or may not work, and specially for data transfert, forget it. In addition, Rogers, the most likely candidate for the iPhone, does not have infrastructure here that may be of any use with the iPhone. And finally, I already have a cell phone paid by my company for work (and personal use when needed). 

So, the 16 gig was mainly for longevity. My iTunes library (music) is about 25 gig and video, very small at the moment, as I do not have anything (except the computer itself, which does not serve that purpose in my case) to watch them. So, 16 gig will permit me to have my best songs with my, a few video/film/TV show, podcast (audio and video), pictures and audio books, and will live me some space when needed. I'll keep my 40 gig iPod photo for the full library.

And since I used my iPOd actually mainly for podcast, and music in the car, having only 16 gig compared to 40 won,t be that painful.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You know the 16GB iPod Touch will be obsolete in 10 minutes...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Checked out the Eaton Centre Apple Store today on my way home from work (I live around the corner) and they don't have them in yet.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> You know the 16GB iPod Touch will be obsolete in 10 minutes...



Boooo!

Shhhh!

re-enable <Reality Distortion Field>

Didn't Jobs say the iPod touch was going to be available in a 'few weeks' ?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Apple.ca website says shipping by Sept 28 for the ipod touch


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone had a chance to check the Apple store at the Eaton Centre today yet? I'm dying to see the new nano in person!

(I know, i'm one of the few that actually doesn't think it's ugly, lol)


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I wanted to get the iPod Touch 16gb at first, but then the RDF wore off and I'm thinking $511.86 (after tax) is pretty crazy for 16gb. I'm thinking maybe I'll get that 160 GB Classic plus an iPhone down the line.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Futureshop has a limited quantity presale, they'll be released Oct 4 though.

futureshop.ca


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Fen said:


> I wanted to get the iPod Touch 16gb at first, but then the RDF wore off and I'm thinking $511.86 (after tax) is pretty crazy for 16gb. I'm thinking maybe I'll get that 160 GB Classic plus an iPhone down the line.


Wow, you should move to Alberta $475.94 after "our" taxes. Gotta luv the lack of a provincial tax!


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

TripleX said:


> Wow, you should move to Alberta $475.94 after "our" taxes. Gotta luv the lack of a provincial tax!


Yeah, we get hosed pretty good in Ontario.


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

iZac said:


> Has anyone had a chance to check the Apple store at the Eaton Centre today yet? I'm dying to see the new nano in person!
> 
> (I know, i'm one of the few that actually doesn't think it's ugly, lol)


As of 1:30pm edt today (Friday), the only new iPods at the Eaton Centre store were shuffles in the new colors.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Sherway Garden today... still no new Nano


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

I'll have to stop by tomorrow and see


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

Yorkdale has 4GB and 8GB silver.

You have to ask for.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

I was at the Eaton Centre location around noon, and nothing new is out (other than the aforementioned shuffles).


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

xtal said:


> I was at the Eaton Centre location around noon, and nothing new is out (other than the aforementioned shuffles).


The only demo (at Yorkdale) was in the hands of a salesperson. Nothing on the tables.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

I ordered a 80GB Classic on the day of relese online and it is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday. I assume most stores will have stock early this week, if not today.


----------



## kkapoor (Jan 17, 2006)

My iPod Classic arrived this morning. I assume they must be in stores by now as well.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I was walking by the Apple Store Eaton Center this morning. The store was still closed, but they were putting out the new Nano Fatties.

D


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

As of 2pm today (Tuesday), the Eaton Centre store has silver 4GB nanos as well as black and green 8GB nanos. Someone said classics may be there later today.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

Do the black nanos look nice? From pictures it looks like they aren't as deep of a black colour as the 2nd gen nanos. I'm hoping they still look good in person though!


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

Definitely not at dark as 1st gen nanos and 5th gen video iPods, but if they are lighter than 2nd gen nanos, it is only by a little bit. I thought it looked great.


----------



## WeeB (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen a touch in stock anywhere yet? Or anyone know when the sherway gardens store it supposed to be getting them?

I am still on the fence about purchasing a 16gb touch.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

WeeB said:


> Has anyone seen a touch in stock anywhere yet? Or anyone know when the sherway gardens store it supposed to be getting them?
> 
> I am still on the fence about purchasing a 16gb touch.


I thought they shipped at the end of the month?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

*Sherway Gardens* now has Nanos, Shuffles and Classics in stock. Was just there, they were setting up the tables. Guy there could only say they'll have the Touch before October (hopefully).

Those Nanos are dead sexy, and incredibly thin.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just got an 8GB Nano from the Eaton Center (they had Silver and red from what I could see). 

I don't know about the other models.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

8127972,

So how do you like the Nano then? Is it amazing? I have no idea which one to get. The widescreen 8 GB Touch sounds great but it doesn't have that much storage, and the classic has the space, but the Nano looks so cool. Is it working well? 

A small store near me just has the green Nano in and I haven't gone to check it out as I'd like to see the Nano's in all the colours and the classics and the Touch one as well before I decide.

S.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Sdd said:


> We seem to always be a little behind the US. That is why I ordered my iPod touch online.


My dealer has iPods in transit. Should be here Thursday or Friday. So much for being "a little behind the US" as most dealers there don't have them yet either. I'll continue to support my locally-owned dealer. Apple stills wins but I feel better knowing that I support a local business that supports other local businesses, hires local staff and pays local taxes. As a proprietor of a local business, I assume that you can understand my position on ordering online. In fact, as a business owner, I'm surprised that you would even consider ordering online.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

daBoss,

I too want to support my local store and am waiting but if for some reason they don't have the colour or model I want then I'll have to get it online. There is more than one store here that will get them which is great so hopefully can find what I want in time.

S.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

spiralgirl said:


> 8127972,
> 
> So how do you like the Nano then? Is it amazing? I have no idea which one to get. The widescreen 8 GB Touch sounds great but it doesn't have that much storage, and the classic has the space, but the Nano looks so cool. Is it working well?
> 
> ...


I've only had it for less than 24 hours, but I do have the following observations:

- Love the size and it doesn't look fat to me. 

- The sound quality is BETTER than the 4th Generation 20GB that this is replacing (and that's with the same headphones). 

- The screen is bright and sharp. 

- You can't have the sync cable and the headphones in at the same time as you will have to remove the headphones to remove the sync cable (not a big deal, but worth mentioning).

- The back is chrome, which means fingerprints and scratches galore (and the Apple store didn't have cases yet). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

8127972 said:


> - The back is chrome, which means fingerprints and scratches galore (and the Apple store didn't have cases yet).


The Apple Store at the Eaton Centre did have armbands when I was there last on Tuesday. Not really a case, I know, but it does completely cover the nano except for the 2 bottom corners.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

AppleStores in the US are starting to get iPod Touch units in. Some people's on-line orders are being fulfilled. Looks like Sept 28 was very pessimistic (unless they were hoping for a billion pre-orders).

No change on the order status of mine....


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

Westworld Computers in calgary had everything except the iTouch. They looked pretty cool... not sure about the new colours though.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

The Eaton centre has all the new Nanos in now, they have some classics but they are not on display, but you can buy them at the counter...

The Nanos are really beutiful the best looking one I think is the Product RED one, they just feel amazing in the hand.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

It's about time. Been there twice in the past week thinking of getting the new nano, but now that I've had some time to think about it, I'm now leaning towards the Touch.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm leaning towards keeping my 80GB iPod. I see no reason to upgrade until the iPhone, and hopefully by the time it's here it will come in a larger capacity.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I will be buying the iPod touch when it comes out, has any store had them yet? Or are they set for a later ship date?


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I will be buying the iPod touch when it comes out, has any store had them yet? Or are they set for a later ship date?


The latter. BUT apparently apple stores int he states have them behind the counter and only offer them if you ask specifically. (appleinsider)


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

*More feedback about the new Nano*

1. Apple quotes 24 hours of audio playback on one charge. I'm past the 24 hour mark and I am still going.

2. I have my first scratches on the back of the case. So I'm Googling for a case right now. 

3. I can play video on it, but with a 2 inch screen why bother? Having said that it is smooth although depending on the video it may look slightly blocky. 

4. The search feature is VERY COOL and easy to use!

5. With the exception of Cover Flow (which sometimes makes you wait while it pulls up the album art), the interface is very snappy. But to be fair, my Mac and PC do the same thing in iTunes sometimes when browsing in Cover Flow. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

They had them at the Apple store in the Walden Galleria in Buffalo yesterday, that I crossed the border with some friends. We picked up the last five 4gb iPhones they had in stock. For the same price, I preferred to buy the iPhone instead of the iPod touch. I got mine unlocked this morning and it works beautifuly on Rogers...beejacon


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

Sean.Perrin said:


> The latter. BUT apparently apple stores int he states have them behind the counter and only offer them if you ask specifically. (appleinsider)


I played with one at the mission st store in San Francisco, it was nice... it is what you would expect if you've seen/used the iPhone.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I decided to order the 16GB Touch online, and I went ahead and ordered the full sized invisible shield for it as well. I engraved the thing but instead of my name I used a song lyric. I figured the Door's 'Come On, Now touch me baby!' was the best choice 

Brian


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

I've seen the new Nano 8GB black at Sam's Club this afternoon (in Vaughan) for 215$  

I guess the Apple Store have no price protection? I don't want to return it because there is a 10% restocking fee


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

*ipod touch at FS*

Hey Guys,

I was at futureshop tonight and I was at the counter looking at dig cams. Anyways, I heard the manager tell the sales associates behind the counter to be very aggressive in the current ipod nanos. They have to get rid of them. He mentioned that they have the new ipod nano and touches in the back ready to go out tomorrow or monday. One associate was "WTF, i have to go to the back to see". 
This is the winnipeg store, so i'll go check tomorrow to see if it is true. The website has them listed and can be purchased online as they have quantities. Couldn't do store pick up though.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

mine sams in London,Ontario

had 8gb black

and purple,silver shuffles

and thats it


----------



## devon_woodward (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in Best Buy earlier today and there was a banner saying that the new iPods would be available in store only on the 16th. The banner clearly showed the ipod touch, although the only signs of something new was a green nano.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I was in Best Buy in Kingston yesterday, and they had both the new nano and the iPod Classic. Didn't see the touch, though.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

briMac said:


> I figured the Door's 'Come On, Now touch me baby!' was the best choice


:clap: 
Nicely done!


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Carbon in Kitchener has at least one 8 gig*

I just received a call saying my 8 gig Touch I had reserved was in stock. Since reserving it, I determined I "needed" a 16 gig, and had neglected to call them to update. I just called, asking to change my pre-order to a 16 (which they don't have any of yet). So, there is one 8 gig unspoken for as of 5:15 Monday!


----------



## ifletch (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sherway Gardens*

Friend was at Sherway Gardens Apple store and said they have the iPod Touch in.


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

Both sizes of iPod touch are available at the Eaton Centre store.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Yorkdale had both touches in stock this morning. Came into the office to find mine had arrived via fedex. Time to go home and play.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm replying on my new 16 gb iPod touch right now. Just received it today via FedEx. Hooked up to my WiFi without any problems. I'm very impressed. Can hardly wait to get my hands on an iPhone.


----------

